# Knife Review: Lionsteel M4



## subwoofer (Mar 21, 2019)

This thread is a new approach for me regarding sharing my reviews. Forums are where I came from, and the discussion on forums is something I hope to be involved in and inspire. It has become too much work to convert the reviews published on my website into forum versions, so I need to try something else to stay in touch with the forums.

I am only including a headline introduction and link to the review - please return to this forum to discuss the review or ask questions.

To the Moderators, there is a reciprocal link at the end of every review on Tactical Reviews. If you have any concerns over this approach please let me know.

Knife Review: Lionsteel M4




 




If the Lionsteel M4 is not on your list of candidates for a utility / bushcraft / general purpose fixed blade knife, it should be. It is not a new model at the time of this review, now entering its third year of production, and the Mik Molletta designed M4 from Lionsteel seemingly finds that […]


----------



## maukka (Mar 21, 2019)

I always enjoy your reviews, but how is this different from me posting a review on BLF and just linking it here inside a new thread? Which is obviously not allowed.


----------



## bmengineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah, the least you could do is paste the entire review here, and I'm not really sure why you wouldn't.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 21, 2019)

bmengineer said:


> Yeah, the least you could do is paste the entire review here, and I'm not really sure why you wouldn't.





maukka said:


> I always enjoy your reviews, but how is this different from me posting a review on BLF and just linking it here inside a new thread? Which is obviously not allowed.



I write reviews in html. For the forum version I have to reformat them completely. Since moving to a gallery structure for the images (which don't work on forums) I have been having to create a new set of images to use in the forum version - without this there would be no images at all, even with some automated conversion tools.

So, this is actually a lot of work, not just copy-paste. It is enough work, I have to consider if it is worth doing. Each conversion is 1-2 hours of my life gone on top of the typically 24-36 hours invested in each review.

I also feel that by having a massive first post in the thread, this might stifle involvement and discussion, so thought it might actually be better to keep the review itself separate and the discussion easy to dive in to.

If either of you would like to volunteer to convert the review for me, just let me know.


----------



## bmengineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Just tried it, copy paste from your site captures everything except the large format images.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 21, 2019)

bmengineer said:


> Just tried it, copy paste from your site captures everything except the large format images.



I expect it's a bit of a mess and needs work. I won't publish something untidy.

There are also other factors you are missing. I didn't want to spell them out, but perhaps I need to...

Each review I complete has a massive amount of my time invested in it. I need to keep some of that content exclusively for my website - the full review.

There is one very basic concept you also need to understand, that the supply of review samples is based on statistics from my website, so if you don't visit my website, but read the review entirely on the forum, you are not supporting all my efforts at all - thanks for that.

I ask people to support me with a simple visit to my website, but most do not. This is not because I have any adverts on my site, and I get no revenue from my reviews at all, but without some reasonable reader numbers I won't be continuing.

So, to create a forum version of the review (which I have been doing up to now), that is complete and makes sense in its own right, rather than just being hacked, it requires additional effort to re-write it as I described.

If this trial approach is not suitable, then I'll end up not posting on forums at all. This would genuinely be a pity from my perspective, but I have to prioritise.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 21, 2019)

Hopefully now back on topic...


----------



## archimedes (Mar 21, 2019)

subwoofer said:


> This thread is a new approach for me regarding sharing my reviews....
> 
> I am only including a headline introduction and link to the review - please return to this forum to discuss the review or ask questions.
> 
> To the Moderators, there is a reciprocal link at the end of every review on Tactical Reviews. If you have any concerns over this approach please let me know....



Checking on this with Admin for you, as this has not traditionally been how we have hosted reviews here on CPF.

Will let you know if this is approved, and whether or not that will apply generally or just in this specific situation. Thanks for asking.


----------

